# BFP, Small drop in Hcg, help still hope? 6/22 *UPDATE*



## attachedmom (Jan 10, 2009)

*6/22 UPDATE on LAST POST!*

Hi ladies ! I'm new to this board and hoping you ladies can help. I'm desperate for some hope.
I'm a 26 year old healthy mama of a 2 1/2 year old girl. My husband and I have been trying for #2 for almost 6 months (we do charting with FF, opks, CM the whole bit). I had a chemical pregnancy last month and got pregnant this month. I'm pretty sure I'm about 5 1/2 weeks along. I have had 3 Hcg Beta's:
6/10: 508
6/16: 4557
6/18 4492
Its sooo close! It only dropped 65. I've had no cramping, spotting or bleeding. I'm having an ultrasound and bloodwork again on Monday (seems so far away ). I KNOW they are SUPPOSED to double but could there be any other reason why they have pretty much stayed the same? Possible Ectopic, I've heard...Vanishing twin? I'm just wondering if anyone else out there has experienced a similar thing and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy?


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

I had one chemical pregnancy that I saw with charting. When I did get pregnant I went to a freestanding birth center and have no idea what my hcg levels were because they didn't do the tests so I don't have any personal experience.

However, I do remember reading that only around 85% of normal, healthy pregnancies have hcg double every couple of days. That means it isn't set it stone that it has to happen. I'd try to relax and not let the numbers worry you too much (easier said than done, I know!)


----------



## attachedmom (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for your response







: I did hear the same things...actually I also heard that as you get higher up in numbers, they take longer to double...I'm just worried that mine didn't go up at all. Hoping for a lab error, a vanashing twin or a miracle.


----------



## attachedmom (Jan 10, 2009)

I just wanted to post and update everyone on this situation. I went to the Dr. today to get my beta's done again and low and behold...







.. There was a lab error from Friday!!! I couldn't beleive it!







They also found a sac and a yolk in the ultrasound!! No heartbeat yet as I'm only 5 weeks 5 days along. But, I am so happy to report that the beta from friday was actually 7141...which means it jumped from 4557 to 7141 (not from 4557 to 4492 like we originaly thought) in 48 hours! I'm still waiting to hear what the results are from today's draw but this just proves there is such a thing as a lab error! I'm so happy.Now hopefully there is a baby in that sac!! I'll keep ya'll posted!


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, I am so so glad to hear this!!


----------



## attachedmom (Jan 10, 2009)

Got my results back from Monday's beta draw:
6/10: 508
6/16: 4557
6/18: 7141
*6/21: 18,473*


----------

